

The Synapse Memory Doctrine Threatened? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2014/12/27/synapse-memory-doctrine-threatened/#.VJ7JF8AAEM

======
greenyoda
_" To put it another way, while it’s easy to see how a neuron could ‘store’ a
scalar variable using epigenetics, it’s much harder to imagine that it could
store a vector of values.

In the case of Aplysia, this ‘vector problem’ doesn’t really arise, but that’s
because Aplysia has a minimalistic nervous system. It’s hard to see how Chen,
Cai et al.’s non-synaptic memory could work for mice or monkeys, let alone
humans._"

It's possible that the mechanism for storing information has evolved to be
different in higher life forms, and the sea slug, while a convenient species
to study, is not a good model for the neural architecture of rodents or
primates.

